# Lovefilm any good ??



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi 

Do anyone got account with lovefilm ?? I do want to sign up for live video streaming and I just would like to find out if quality is any good ??

Thanks


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

In terms of streaming I didn't think it's that great. Good that you can rent the physical disks. I think Netflix is better for streaming.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't find it too bad for streaming, it isn't as good as dvd quality but nothing that would put me off watching it. Not tried netflix yet was going to see what the general consesus was flying round the net before I give it a trial.

I've got lovefilm set up on the ipad and it's a god send when I'm sat at the in laws listening to their inane drivel.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think the quality or streaming is that bad on either of them. The only thing I'm not keen on is that if you just have the instants the choices aren't the best.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

i've got netflix and its brill. i use on the pc, xbox and on my phone and the quality is awesome for a streaming service, the quality of the video automatically adjusts depending on your bandwidth. i wouldn't say the quality was as good as blu-ray but it is a lot better than your standard dvd.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Yeah the Netflix quality is really good as long as your bandwidth is decent.

Should be noted your getting £15 quidco cash back with a Netflix trial ATM just watch 5 hours then you can cancel if you don't like it.

Love film you can get £15 amazon voucher with a 30day trial, you just need to rent 6 discs I think. Can cancel before your charged too.

Risk free trials and free money? Try them both out and see what you like best.


----------



## Chri5 (May 18, 2008)

Look up the gadget show, they did a list of these kind of people and these wernt in the top few, cant remember exact names but it should be on there website.

The problem was buffing speeds regardless of internet speed but there upload/server speed causing pause and sync problems, not only that also price comparison....check it out!



Sent from my xperia Play using my fat fingers.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Netflix is better but Lovefilm has a better selection.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Groupon are doing 6 months streaming for £9.99 today!!!!!!!

http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/national-deal/lovefilm/3424307?nlp=&CID=UK_CRM_1_0_0_52&a=1664

Hope this helps

Paul


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I tried to sign to Netflix but looks like free trial is just if You sign trough Fbook account ??


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Alzak said:


> I tried to sign to Netflix but looks like free trial is just if You sign trough Fbook account ??


Go to Facebook, log out. Then go back to Netflix and it will give you the option of registering without using Facebook. After that you can login to Facebook as normal.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

I get this free with a special bank account and is really good some of the ills are a. Bit old but they have lots of the new ones aswell


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

jamest said:


> Go to Facebook, log out. Then go back to Netflix and it will give you the option of registering without using Facebook. After that you can login to Facebook as normal.


I do not have Fbook account ...


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Alzak said:


> I do not have Fbook account ...


Can you do a screenshot of what you see then, you should have the option of registering without using Facebook as long as you aren't logged in to Facebook. I had the same thing.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I just found option to sign up using email ... can't believe i do not seen it .


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

I think the disk rental is great, been using it for years! Sort of gave up on the streaming as the quality was sht and that's being kind...Now if LoveFilm bought NetFlix...:thumb:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

i have lovefilm and on my Ipad the quality is okay however on my 50" Plasma is rubbish with black crush and very obvious blocking. i prefer quality so use them for bluerays and the turnaround is great but as they have an ongoing disagreement with Universal Pictures you cant get their new titles which is annoying.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I signed up mainly for the streaming. It was **** and half the films aren't available.

I'd rather buy a blu-ray every month for the same price. Half the films they sent out weren't really the ones I wanted and more than half were ****ed.


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I love the idea of Netflix and Lovefilm streaming, and they both work well enough that i wouldn't ever rent a disk again.

Just a pity the selection on both is poor.

If either had the same selection as Lovefilm's disks, i'd never rent a disk again.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I got a trial for Netflix and have started paying for it. With Netflix you can change the DNS settings and get the US content as well  Well worth 6 quid a month


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

How long is the membership for? Is it an annual subscription?

Do you simply log in? so therefore you can actually take the account with you. 

For example if I was going to a friends to stay and I wanted to watch films via my account, can I do so?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

mlgt said:


> How long is the membership for? Is it an annual subscription?
> 
> Do you simply log in? so therefore you can actually take the account with you.
> 
> For example if I was going to a friends to stay and I wanted to watch films via my account, can I do so?


There is a 6 device limit (at least the US one has). So if you have it on your PC and your PS3 at home. You can only use it 4 other devices. If you used it on a friends Xbox 360, then you would only have 3 devices left.


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

That is for lovefilm and netflix?

My concern is the streaming. How will that affect if you had a broadband limit ?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

mlgt said:


> That is for lovefilm and netflix?
> 
> My concern is the streaming. How will that affect if you had a broadband limit ?


That is for Netflix, no idea about Lovefilm, I would be surprised if they didn't do the same.

If you have a broadband limit, I would suggest upgrading your package or moving to someone who doesn't cap. If you watch a lot you are going to download a lot.

Normal film will be around 700MB. 
HD one around 4GB.


----------



## Jay2 (Apr 22, 2012)

Been with LoveFilm for about 8 months now, started off just with the discs but then got my finger out and set it up to stream through my Xbox360. Wasn't holding out much luck for the streaming as live in a village and got crap connection. But not really had any problems, image quality isn't as good as DVD but is watchable and only had it cut me off twice in all that time.

Only thing I would say is that the films via streaming are limited and don't include the latest releases. Some are also only available for a limited time.


----------

